# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Милые женщины, с наступающим Праздником!

## k9centrum

*Дорогие наши женщины, девушки, мамы, боевые подруги - с наступающим праздником!* 

* Как здорово, что вы у нас есть!    *

----------


## Tatjana

Дима, спасибо тебе большое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень приятно!  :Aa:

----------


## k9centrum

*Для хорошего настроения, еще...
* 


 *
С  праздником  8  марта!*
*Желаю счастья и любви.*
*                   Они дороже всех подарков.*
*                   И пусть все сбудутся мечты*
*                   В прекрасный день - 8 МАРТА!* 

*Музыкальная открытка-поздравление! 

*_(открывается с помощью IrfanView или любого Flash Player)_ *
нажмите, чтобы посмотреть открытку>>*

----------

